# Backyard Macro, C&C most desired!!!!!!!!!!!



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Some fungus growing on my fence, the back portion is a bit oof but, I really enjoy all things fractal, and this to me screamed fractal.







I was going for a bit of a macroscape here, but even if I didn't achieve it I liked the way this one came out. Let me know what you think!






There's a fungus among us, I really liked the color here.






Is it a trampoline spring serving as the home of a grass spider, or is it a much smaller version of Shelobs lair?






This fungus reminded me of big breaking waves and a foamy sea.






Feel free to give feedback on composition, and on the technical aspects of the shots. I'm still learning, and bound by my equipment (Sony DSC-HX1, don't get me wrong I love the camera, but it isn't a DSLR and I can only put a telephoto converter lens on it). But! That being neither here nor there I'd really like some feedback on these. I'm personally fairly proud of them, but I'd like to improve.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 1, 2011)

IMHO...
#1 Needs better separation of subject from surroundings.  More drama for the subject via lighting, contrast etc.  Like the angle of view.  Less DOF and focusing on the front edge plus moving in a little closer might do it.
#2 Looking up the tree gives the blue sky, but in turn it makes the image busy.  What exactly is the subject here? Dividing the image into thirds (top to bottom) is good idea.  
#3 Don't think the lighting worked here.  Careful of the blue casting. Busy to upper right and cuts into the subject.  Angle of view is good.
#4 Get rid of the fungus and you would have a nice photo here!  The spring has interest and good composition - needs just a bit more DOF(?)
#5 The out of focus piece that sticks up at right 1/3rd is distracting to me.  Some kind of blue casting or chromatic something or other on the right middle highlights.  Focus point appears in the center but might have been better at right 1/3rd to give more depth going back.


----------



## ChrisA (Sep 1, 2011)

Out of all you shots I liked the wave fungus.   Great name for it.

I also am strangely drawn to your 1st shot in the macro scape.  

You've seem to have an eye for the abstract in your shots (esp no4 - in which I like the web around the spring.  DOF for me works as it fades nicely out of focus). 

 I too am not struck on the fungus shot, don't like the central composition, and it's not well lit up.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> IMHO...
> #1 Needs better separation of subject from surroundings.  More drama for the subject via lighting, contrast etc.  Like the angle of view.  Less DOF and focusing on the front edge plus moving in a little closer might do it.
> #2 Looking up the tree gives the blue sky, but in turn it makes the image busy.  What exactly is the subject here? Dividing the image into thirds (top to bottom) is good idea.
> #3 Don't think the lighting worked here.  Careful of the blue casting. Busy to upper right and cuts into the subject.  Angle of view is good.
> ...


 


ChrisA said:


> Out of all you shots I liked the wave fungus.   Great name for it.
> 
> I also am strangely drawn to your 1st shot in the macro scape.
> 
> ...






jrice12, thank you for the constructive critique! I may try a couple of the shots again with your suggestions in mind, especially taking the rule of thirds into more account, and framing my shots to have a more definitive subject (when appropriate).

Chris A, thank you for the compliment! There are opportunities for interesting macro shots EVERYWHERE! So I've got no shortage of subjects.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 1, 2011)

Also consider lighting.  The first one might be helped by a little side-lighting to bring out the ridges and convolutions of the algea.  I have found that "spotlighting" can bring drama to such images like #3 as well.


----------

